# Nexus 4 Roll Call



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to see who else on Rootz has a Nexus 4?

I check this sub-forum daily, but not much seems to be going on ever. Personally, the only reason I don't post much, is because I don't ever have any problems with my n4 on cm10.1 nightlies. I hope you all are having the same experience with your n4!

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I've still got my N4. I just don't do as much foruming as I used to. I find pretty much everything I need from G+ these days.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had one for about 2 months now and live it. My thing is that I have yet to unlock and root it. I really have no reason too. Android 4.2.2 has everything I need and runs so smooth that I've never felt like I was missing anything by rooting.

Maybe I'll unlock and root it soon though, but than that will wipe everything. I bought mine from Google store, is it already unlocked?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Not yet but not much longer. Only thing that would change that would the long shot that a N5 was expected by the first of the year. If not I'm gonna grab the 4 even before my vzw jail sentence ends. Wanna test out some carriers before I end it.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Not yet but not much longer. Only thing that would change that would the long shot that a N5 was expected by the first of the year. If not I'm gonna grab the 4 even before my vzw jail sentence ends. Wanna test out some carriers before I end it.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem


The Nexus phones have historically been released in November & December.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> The bootloader still comes locked. What carrier did you go with?
> 
> The Nexus phones have historically been released in November & December.


That would be cool even if I get the N4 before then that's one of the bonuses I'll sell it and get the N5 and not really be out that much if Google stays with the usual pricing.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> That would be cool even if I get the N4 before then that's one of the bonuses I'll sell it and get the N5 and not really be out that much if Google stays with the usual pricing.
> 
> I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


Do it!!!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I've had one for about 2 months now and live it. My thing is that I have yet to unlock and root it. I really have no reason too. Android 4.2.2 has everything I need and runs so smooth that I've never felt like I was missing anything by rooting.
> 
> Maybe I'll unlock and root it soon though, but than that will wipe everything. I bought mine from Google store, is it already unlocked?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


I will always unlock right out of the box. It has no effect on updates or anything and there is no data to loose yet. Only reason I would have to relock would be warranty.

I speak the truth, how you deal with it is your problem ZFFZ Zen Family Mafia


----------



## ignitionnight (Jan 6, 2012)

So as a guy who hasn't contributed anything of substance to the Rom community (I wouldn't know how even if I tried) this feels pretty hypocritical to say.... but I'm slightly disappointed with the level of community activity for the N4. I was hoping it would be at the same level of the Galaxy Nexus, but to me it never has. Of course I understand its an unfair complaint, I was just hoping for more projects I guess.

For those that have been working their ass off for a couple clicks on a green like button, you guys are heroes!


----------



## theonlymikeg (Jan 22, 2013)

Just got mine a few days ago. Could not be happier. Many jealous friends

---- from my white Nexus4


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

same boat as you brkshr - still on my Nexus 4, still totally in love with it, and not posting much because I haven't really had any problems with it. I unlocked and rooted mine the day I opened it, but I haven't tried any ROMs yet. stock Jellybean is so damn tasty....

I will admit to being tempted by the idea of a stock Android HTC One being sold unlocked in the Play store, but honestly I don't think I've ever been as happy with a phone as I am with this one, so I don't see myself switching any time soon.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

number5toad said:


> same boat as you brkshr - still on my Nexus 4, still totally in love with it, and not posting much because I haven't really had any problems with it. I unlocked and rooted mine the day I opened it, but I haven't tried any ROMs yet. stock Jellybean is so damn tasty....
> 
> I will admit to being tempted by the idea of a stock Android HTC One being sold unlocked in the Play store, but honestly I don't think I've ever been as happy with a phone as I am with this one, so I don't see myself switching any time soon.


Glad to hear you're as happy with your N4 as I am!

The HTC One definitely looks good to me. The Xperia Z is also looking pretty good and it might be time to give Sony a shot.

In the past I would have jumped on something like these, but I've also learned a few lessons when I stray from the Nexus line. These may be 'Nexus Experience' devices, but my gut is telling me that they won't be publishing sources to AOSP like a true Nexus device. So I don't think they will be as stable as a Nexus. I'm so happy with my N4, that I don't think $650 for a new phone would be justified. (but there is that little voice in my head that still says 'DO IT!')


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it remains to be seen how closely to the Nexus ideal these Google Edition phones will be, but honestly...selling these top notch designs carrier unlocked, with no custom skins, is just a huge win for consumers.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

number5toad said:


> ...selling these top notch designs carrier unlocked, with no custom skins, is just a huge win for consumers.


I completely agree! I hope like hell they continue this trend & hopefully this makes it's way to the carrier subsidized phones. Or, like they rumored a year ago, the phones could have the ability to switch between AOSP & manufacturer skins. Time will tell, but I think Google is definitely headed in the right direction with everything they are changing in Android.


----------



## Infinite7154 (Feb 7, 2013)

I to still have my Nexus 4. No cracks, no ringing noises, no overheating, no issues whatsoever. I love this phone and will pass it along when the Moto X and the Nexus 5 come to Earth. I rooted and unlocked the bootloader right out of the box, running PA 3.5.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

And I said I would do it and I did, white 16gb nexus 4 for me.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> And I said I would do it and I did, white 16gb nexus 4 for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Where did you get it from? I thought the Play Store was out of white N4s.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Where did you get it from? I thought the Play Store was out of white N4s.


Ordered from play store the day before they went missing from the web site. I almost didn't even want the white but I'm glad I got it now. Feels like destiny.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Ordered from play store the day before they went missing from the web site. I almost didn't even want the white but I'm glad I got it now. Feels like destiny.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Nice!


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Nice!


Do you have any kind of guess on how many they sould? Gotta be worth a couple extra bucks if I like the N5

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Do you have any kind of guess on how many they sould? Gotta be worth a couple extra bucks if I like the N5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


No idea. I would guess that it was a fraction of the black N4s. I would think you could ask more for the white version.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

brkshr said:


> No idea. I would guess that it was a fraction of the black N4s. I would think you could ask more for the white version.


Since they were the same price that was the determining factor. It is starting to grow on me. To derail the topic a bit have you found a wireless charging pad you prefer?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone use the Note 2 for an extended period of time?

Thinking about trading the N4 for a Note 2.

The N4 is an awesome phone and it runs flawlessly, but its kind of boring. It lacks any cool features/software.

Idk, maybe I am just bored with vanilla android.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone use the Note 2 for an extended period of time?
> 
> Thinking about trading the N4 for a Note 2.
> 
> ...


Are you still on stock? When ya gonna give in and flash something? I'm running Carbon ATM and I love it on my N4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

shiznu said:


> Are you still on stock? When ya gonna give in and flash something? I'm running Carbon ATM and I love it on my N4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I'm on cm10.1 and I am going to have to remove it and go back to stock or flash a new ROM. I am getting terrible battery life on CM.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Since they were the same price that was the determining factor. It is starting to grow on me. To derail the topic a bit have you found a wireless charging pad you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


I tried the official charging orb, but I wasn't too impressed with it. I returned it after a day. Mostly, it wasn't worth the money to me. The battery lasts me all day, so I do just fine hooking the phone up to the charger when I go to bed.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Anyone use the Note 2 for an extended period of time?
> 
> Thinking about trading the N4 for a Note 2.
> 
> ...


You may as well wait for the Note3 now. It should be coming out in the next couple of months.

Personally, I see most of the 'features' that Samsung throws on their phones, as gimmicks. I had an S3 & I never used any of the 'features' for the short period of time that I left it stock. I could see how some features might help in certain rare situations, but I would prefer a better looking UI with fast updates & ROM options.

It doesn't seem like you ROM much. So if you're fine with Sammy's UI, I'm sure you'll be happy with one of their latest phones. I've heard many devs, that usually stick close to AOSP, say that they love their Note 2.

Edit: Also, I was just wondering how drastically your battery life changed from stock to CM?


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Coming from the gnex I get pretty good battery. I have nothing to compare it to as I was unlocked right after unboxing and flashing ROMs right after activation.

Edit if you want features try root box. Probably won't help your battery but you shouldn't get bored as quickly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know for certain as I haven't really monitored it, but it doesn't last a full day anymore as compared to with stock.

Also, idle drain is much higher. I am losing about 10-15 percent over night and before it was less than 5%.

I used to be a flashaholic, but since 4.2 there weren't many features I felt were missing from stock android and so I haven't been following with what's been going on with the devs.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't know for certain as I haven't really monitored it, but it doesn't last a full day anymore as compared to with stock.
> 
> Also, idle drain is much higher. I am losing about 10-15 percent over night and before it was less than 5%.
> 
> ...


I'm getting 5hrs on screen but have to charge one to two times a day but that's heavy use. Steaming from Google all access, reading the forums ect. I'm doing something with the phone about 75% of the day so I've never expected to get all day battery on anything.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I can hang with the phablet form factor. my N4 is on the high end of what I'm comfortable using as a phone.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I have a galaxy s4 gnex and this nexus 4. The gs4 is a good phone but the battery sucks. All of Samsung's apps run all the time. Plus the cool features only work with Samsung apps. With a 16gb phone you only get 9gb of storage so you are forced to use a SD card. I'm happy with the nexus family.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I bet if had lte there would be work going on with it. By skipping lte Google lost a lot of 
Users.


ignitionnight said:


> So as a guy who hasn't contributed anything of substance to the Rom community (I wouldn't know how even if I tried) this feels pretty hypocritical to say.... but I'm slightly disappointed with the level of community activity for the N4. I was hoping it would be at the same level of the Galaxy Nexus, but to me it never has. Of course I understand its an unfair complaint, I was just hoping for more projects I guess.
> 
> For those that have been working their ass off for a couple clicks on a green like button, you guys are heroes!


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

For those who want 4.3 upgrade I posted a way to upgrade and root

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

moosc said:


> I bet if had lte there would be work going on with it. By skipping lte Google lost a lot of
> Users.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


There is no loss of dev with the N4 vs the Gnex. It's just that Rootzwiki is a ghost town. The only activity in this forum is in the Gnex. You go to other forums and there is a ton of dev going on for the N4.

I really like rootz, b/c I feel like its a more personable forum, but as far as dev goes I check elsewhere for the latest.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> There is no loss of dev with the N4 vs the Gnex. It's just that Rootzwiki is a ghost town. The only activity in this forum is in the Gnex. You go to other forums and there is a ton of dev going on for the N4.
> 
> I really like rootz, b/c I feel like its a more personable forum, but as far as dev goes I check elsewhere for the latest.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


Yeah I couldn't agree with this more.

Edit and to moosc...lte can be enabled pretty easily with a modem flash and a sim that supports it.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

But not for vzw or ATT that is the largest consumer base. Tmo just blows. 90% im tethering my n4 to my vzw gnexus because tmo service is bad as AOL dial up.


shiznu said:


> Yeah I couldn't agree with this more.
> 
> Edit and to moosc...lte can be enabled pretty easily with a modem flash and a sim that supports it.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

moosc said:


> But not for vzw or ATT that is the largest consumer base. Tmo just blows. 90% im tethering my n4 to my vzw gnexus because tmo service is bad as AOL dial up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Why not att?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Why not att?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


the N4 will only receive LTE speed from the 1700 aws band T MO uses. Even still Im on att and I get about 10mb down where im at on H+. Now with my GS4 that I gave my wife I get about 40mb down on lte. The only thing I do with ATT LTE is go over my data plan.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

klquicksall said:


> the N4 will only receive LTE speed from the 1700 aws band T MO uses. Even still Im on att and I get about 10mb down where im at on H+. Now with my GS4 that I gave my wife I get about 40mb down on lte. The only thing I do with ATT LTE is go over my data plan.


oh OK I guess I was under the wrong impression. I thought it was dependent on being a 4g plan ie having your sim activated with a 4g capable ime.

Edit: I'm in the same situation as T-Mobile is strictly edge for at least 60 miles in all directions for me.
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

shiznu said:


> oh OK I guess I was under the wrong impression. I thought it was dependent on being a 4g plan ie having your sim activated with a 4g capable ime.
> 
> Edit: I'm in the same situation as T-Mobile is strictly edge for at least 60 miles in all directions for me.
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


It is also Dependant on your plan.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

klquicksall said:


> It is also Dependant on your plan.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


That's what I was thinking originally, activate sim with a 4g lte device that way it has the lte ime. Then pop it in the n4 and flash the lte capable modems(.27/.33) and set up the pta APN.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

shiznu said:


> That's what I was thinking originally, activate sim with a 4g lte device that way it has the lte ime. Then pop it in the n4 and flash the lte capable modems(.27/.33) and set up the pta APN.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


That is correct. Now there is a new LTE apn. Funny on 4.3 it come on when I put my LTE sim

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

klquicksall said:


> That is correct. Now there is a new LTE apn. Funny on 4.3 it come on when I put my LTE sim
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I guess your running older modems? I thought LTE was disabled in the newer ones because of FCA licensing. On H+ my N4 hates everything but the 0.48 but we have good LTE coverage here. I'm thinking of borrowing a friends 4g device and activating a new sim. Was thinking your earlier statement about the 4g LTE being the main focus now is probably correct.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

It runs faster even for h+.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

My new N4 just arrived Friday, I took advantage of the discount and got it from the playstore. Retired my GNex and left Verizon instantly. Haven't had it long enough, but love it so far, more than I thought I would. $100 off and no contracts helps. I got the 16 gig, and now these are also sold out.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## wirelessmodz (Sep 4, 2011)

I love mine ! More them the galaxy nexus !

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bumak (Jul 27, 2011)

About face! I have G-Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## captdroid (Jan 13, 2012)

Just moved over to a nexus 4. Comming from gnex.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

captdroid said:


> Just moved over to a nexus 4. Comming from gnex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Welcome, the forum is dead, or uncluttered, perspective is everything I suppose. But welcome anyway


----------

